
Missile launch over San Francisco - betolink
https://vimeo.com/145029572
======
scrumper
I believe the blue is the second stage igniting. Heavy nitrogen content in the
Titan II's solid fuel, which lends it that color. There is a prima facie
decent analysis and a different, good video over on Reddit:
[https://np.reddit.com/r/LosAngeles/comments/3s06dt/op_delive...](https://np.reddit.com/r/LosAngeles/comments/3s06dt/op_delivers_best_footage_of_ufo_missile_test/cwt4682?context=3)

Interestingly you can see 'flip turns' in the video, a maneuver the missile
repeats 14 times to disperse its MIRV payload.

------
danielvf
I'm guessing it's high enough that the exhaust is catching the sunlight. It's
an amazing sight certainly.

I'd love to find out what makes the blue portion of the trail. I note that it
does not disperse as much.

~~~
nostrademons
I think that's the sonic boom as the missile goes supersonic. Pressure wave
changes the vapor point of water; water condenses in the shockwave left
behind; moonlight reflects off the fog.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vapor_cone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vapor_cone)

Notice that the missile is a pinprick of light until it reaches a certain
altitude & speed.

